# Nano Diffuser - tube falls off w/ 2 much pressure



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I received my nano diffuser from ebay yesterday and I hooked it up. I was getting about 1 bubble every 4 seconds (using a little bit of water in the U of the diffuser as a bubble counter). So I made another 1 L bottle and used my T connector to put two bottles on one line.

I managed to get up to 1 bubble every 2 seconds or there about and as I was just reading the Internetz I heard the fizz, then the bubbling of the tube falling off.

It seems either my tubing is too big, or the connector on the diffuser is to small depth-wise. ie; I can only put about 3/8" of tube on before there is a stop-ring.

THREE QUESTIONS:
*Would only using one larger 2L bottle with one hose be more reliable?
Is there a way I could keep the hose on the diffuser?
Is it possible my hose is too large in diameter?*

Thanks for your help, these things are cool!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you should figure out if the tubing is the wrong size, in the mean time zip tie over the tube where it's connected for a band aid fix.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that's such a simple solution, lol. thanks. i even have tiny zip ties next to my tank.


----------

